# Post op problems?



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

So Molly was spaded on Tuesday, it's now day 3 after the op and she's still sleeping a lot, goes out twice a day for a pee and a poo,but only if we put her out! She doesn't go to her food,but will eat if I feed her. She has only drank some water on day two and since then I've had to give her water through a syringe, so she doesn't become dehydrated. 
She's on metacam for the pain.im am worried because I heard not to give metacam to a dehydrated animal! 
As if worrying prior to her op wasnt enough I now have these things that are worrying me! 
Are all the above normal post op or am i worrying unnecessary? 
I think I may call the vets tomorrow.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Call the vet if you are worried.
I'm sure she will be fine, but you know her.


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Yes definitely go to call them tomorrow. It's not like her to not drink, I know she's fussy about her food!


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Sounds a bit like what Maggie did. She stayed in bed for 5 days straight only going out when I took her and had all her meals served in her bed. I'm sure she'll be fine but call the vet just to make sure. On the bright side; at least she's following doctors orders, staying nice and quiet and not jumping up and down and running around like most poos do.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Do you have another appointment for a check up? If not it might be worth popping her into the vets for a check that all is well.


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

2ndhandgal said:


> Do you have another appointment for a check up? If not it might be worth popping her into the vets for a check that all is well.


Yes her post op appointment is Monday! I've left her off her Meds just for today to see if she will drink. She's asked to go out for the first time today in days.


----------



## Boo Cable (Mar 24, 2015)

Poor Molly, sounds like it's been a tough week for you all. The fact that she has kept so quiet at least means that her stitches have had a good chance to heal.
Glad to hear she is a bit better today, maybe she heard you say "vet"!


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Boo Cable said:


> Poor Molly, sounds like it's been a tough week for you all. The fact that she has kept so quiet at least means that her stitches have had a good chance to heal.
> Glad to hear she is a bit better today, maybe she heard you say "vet"!


Yes Jude it's been hard.its like having children all over again, but probably less demanding! If that what takes to make her perk up I think I will say it more often. 
Have you had news on beemos date for it? 
To think I've got this all again, but not such a big op. Couple of bricks and he's sorted


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

It might be the metacam making her so subdued, it did that to our Zorbie. If she's not eating or drinking though I'd call the vet.


----------



## Boo Cable (Mar 24, 2015)

Watch out Sid!
Beemo is booked in a week on Tuesday, not looking forward to it at all.


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Boo Cable said:


> Watch out Sid!
> Beemo is booked in a week on Tuesday, not looking forward to it at all.


Hopefully you won't worry as much as I have, but some how I don't think that's going to be the case, what are we like! Silly mummy poo owners


----------



## susanb (Jan 19, 2012)

Our Luna has just recently had her operation. She was subdued, sleepy and quiet and off her food etc for 4 days after the operation and then on the fifth day was suddenly completely back to normal...she just woke up that morning back to how she was before the operation. Then we had trouble keeping her calm and stopping her running and jumping.


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

susanb said:


> Our Luna has just recently had her operation. She was subdued, sleepy and quiet and off her food etc for 4 days after the operation and then on the fifth day was suddenly completely back to normal...she just woke up that morning back to how she was before the operation. Then we had trouble keeping her calm and stopping her running and jumping.


It's good to hear that Molly is no different from other and this seems pretty much what most are like. Today was day 4 and she's been up around walking and asking to go out. I've had one moment today when Molly and Sid had to be calmed down,so it looks like day 5 will be a bit of a nightmare if she's back to normal.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

A nightmare, maybe - but you will be glad to have Molly back to herself again


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Marzi said:


> A nightmare, maybe - but you will be glad to have Molly back to herself again


Yes you're right marzi, it's a big relief she's more herself this morning. She seems to have her sparkle back! She's even keen on going out for a walk. 
Obviously it's lead walking only at the moment and on her own just till next week. 
I tried to take them both together yesterday now that was a nightmare, so much for gentle exercise for Molly.


----------

